# Texan wishes he could sell warm weather to Yanks.



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

There are so many future beekeepers getting packages and worrying about the weather. The cold may kill your bees and you might have to buy more. What I need is a free source for bees. My latest endeavor was to volunteer my labor to the busiest beekeeper in the East Texas area. I told him I would help him with five eradications in the hope of getting bees for the hive I built. Yesterday he called me about one, but had help and little hope of saving the bees. This time he was being paid to use a bucket truck (cherry picker) to cut into a roof on a very expensive home. As much as he hates it, sometimes he has to also be an exterminator. The bees in my area (south of Dallas) had a short winter and are already swarming. I just need a swarm rather than an established colony that would have to be cut out. I'll cross my fingers you have better weather if you will do the same for me to get a good swarm. 

Do any of you know a better way to get cheep or free packages?


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

DrDoorlock said:


> Do any of you know a better way to get cheep or free packages?


Consider calling all the beekeepers in your area and ask if you could trade labor for a few queenless splits? 

This cost the beek much less than a nuc since you are going to raise your own queens. I'd be inclined to respond favorably if the person calling appeared sincere. I have a lot of boxes yet to be painted ...

Adding to this message; I just saw a post that a Texan is selling frames of brood for $15. That's about as cheap as it gets!


----------



## EASYBEES (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd take some warm weather as well. I've got out around 20 swarm traps out, it is a might early I guess. Last year it was already in the 80's this time of year and bees were swarming like crazy. At least everything has not bloomed out if this is what is to be this year. I will declare it is almost April this is old time winters minus the snow. I'm sure spring is coming, have a few hives to fill. Bees already on their second round of brood and building up fast and things are blooming slow.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I just saw a post that a Texan is selling frames of brood for $15. That's about as cheap as it gets!

One catch to this plan, the *minimum *quantity sold is 50 frames: Here's the ad:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?279452-brood-for-sale-in-east-texas


>Do any of you know a better way to get cheep or free packages?

If you don't want to buy bees, you can attempt to catch some for free. Read some of the threads in "Swarms, Trap-out and Cutouts" forum for ideas. Here's an interesting thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...s-Odfrank-Swarm-Trap-Models-2013-year-model-1


----------



## Sunnyboy2 (Oct 20, 2012)

I would pay cash if you could sell warm weather, but I'm a Dodger, not a Yankee.


----------



## NC Queen Bee (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I am from the south, born and raised. And right now I would love to have some warm weather... We have been wet and cold or cold and wet all winter and I am ready for some great weather... I would like ito place an order, please! Something between 75-90 with a gentle breeze.. Oh, and the check is in the mail!!


----------

